# Netherlands - Amsterdam Primary Schools



## Emmis

We have just moved temporarily over to Amsterdam from Italy and want to enroll our 2 children (aged 4 and 7) into Dutch primary schools. They do not speak Dutch but we cannot really afford to send both of them to the British or International Schools here, and AIMS has a huge waiting list (years!).

We are in temporary accommodation and would prefer to find a decent primary school for both of them and then find accommodation in the neighbourhood (if the school's aren't strictly postcode linked like in Australia and the UK).

We already know Amsterdam quite well and know the areas we like! We have got in touch with the Steiner school, Geert Groote, in the Zuid and also with a primary school in the Oud West, AMGS, which has a seperate international class. We've heard back from Geert Groote and there are possibly places, but our eldest has to be interviewed first!

I understand that Vrije schools follow the Steiner method which we really like - is this true?

If we don't get into either the Geert Groote or the Oud West school could anyone recommend a Vrije school (Steiner) or other nice primary school in the Grachtengordel, Jordaan, De Pijp or Museum quartier? Would be hugely grateful!!

Thank you!


----------



## orzabal74

Good morning,

we're an Italian couple with 2 children of almost same age (ours are 3 and 6 years old) and since we're seriously thinking about moving to Ams we wonder if you found a good solution to the school problem. It would really help if you could tell us how your search developed. thank you very much, best rgds Marcella


----------



## Emmis

orzabal74 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> we're an Italian couple with 2 children of almost same age (ours are 3 and 6 years old) and since we're seriously thinking about moving to Ams we wonder if you found a good solution to the school problem. It would really help if you could tell us how your search developed. thank you very much, best rgds Marcella


Hi Marcella,

Well, we had a bit of a tough time to be honest. 

We weren't _allowed_ to send our 7 year old to a Dutch school as she doesn't speak Dutch. They've got a system in place here a bit like the system they wanted to put in place in Milan (maybe they have put it in place by now?!) which got a lot of negative reaction in Italy, where they put all the foreign kids from age 6-12 in one class and integrate them in Dutch and Dutch culture for about 12-18 months, and then put them into a regular Dutch school. 

We checked out the schools that had that system in place, but because of our circumstances (because we aren't living here permanently) we were strongly (and I can't emphasise how strongly!!) advised against sending our daughter there, by my huisarts (GP - medico di famiglia) and by the teachers themselves. We looked at a couple of these "special" schools, even one in Haarlem but even the teachers of the schools said it wasn't for us and told us to stick with other expats!

I'm not sure I should give my opinion of these special schools here, but it wasn't great. I can see in some ways how it would seem great in theory, but to me the foreign children just seemed segregated, and the atmosphere was quite sad and severe. My husband was really shocked and upset by it to be honest. But, hey, we're all different and we all have different expectations. 

Of course we'd been in Italy where my daughter had been to a lovely, small scuola materna, my son had been to an even more amazing asilo nido, so the shock was probably harder on us.

In the end we decided to send them to an international school in Almere. It's a lot cheaper than the international schools in Amsterdam, is part of a Dutch school, the classes are small and the teachers are incredibly good. Of course, it's not Amsterdam and I have to get on a bus everyday for a journey door to door of at least 45 mins-1hour, but as we're not here forever, it doesn't bother me. Both my children can attend as the classes are from 4 years old. I cannot over-emphasise how great the international department is and both my children love it and are thriving. The teachers are really great and the children are from all over the world. I really do love it!

Your 3 year old wouldn't be able to attend, but would be able to attend the British school if you could afford it, or could go to a Dutch peuterspeelzaal for at least 3 mornings a week, which I think is free. It's like a scuola materna and at least Dutch would be learnt! 

As for your 6 year old, I would always check out the Dutch schools in the areas you're thinking of moving to. I've heard that in some areas, you can attend the local Dutch school from Monday to Thursday and then go to a special language school/integrative school on Friday, which I think would be far better than the segregated system we looked at. It depends of course on where you live (your catchment area), whether there are places in the school etc. We considered sending our little 4 year old to a Dutch school as the language thing is not an issue when they are small, according to the Dutch regulations, but there were no places *at all* in our catchment area. 

If you want to look at the Almere school it's called Letterland and the website is:
OBS Letterland - Welcome

How come you are moving to Amsterdam?

If you need any more help with anything please drop me a line or you can private message me! And if you need a friend when you get here, please call!

Baci


----------



## cavokz

Emmis said:


> Of course we'd been in Italy where my daughter had been to a lovely, small scuola materna, my son had been to an even more amazing asilo nido, so the shock was probably harder on us.
> 
> In the end we decided to send them to an international school in Almere. It's a lot cheaper than the international schools in Amsterdam, is part of a Dutch school, the classes are small and the teachers are incredibly good. Of course, it's not Amsterdam and I have to get on a bus everyday for a journey door to door of at least 45 mins-1hour, but as we're not here forever, it doesn't bother me. Both my children can attend as the classes are from 4 years old. I cannot over-emphasise how great the international department is and both my children love it and are thriving. The teachers are really great and the children are from all over the world. I really do love it!


Ciao Emmis,

I'm the other half of Marcella  First of all thank you for your support, I'm sure you well understand our feelings in this special period.

We are visiting Amsterdam from 17 to 19 of March, so we would really appreciate if we could meet and have a quick chat, of course if you don't mind and thare are not conflicts with your private life.

In the meanwhile I have a question on Letterland. Our children don't speak english, would this prevent admittance to this school?

We would be moving to Amsterdam because of my job.

Ciao e grazie ancora.
Domenico


----------



## Emmis

cavokz said:


> Ciao Emmis,
> 
> I'm the other half of Marcella  First of all thank you for your support, I'm sure you well understand our feelings in this special period.
> 
> We are visiting Amsterdam from 17 to 19 of March, so we would really appreciate if we could meet and have a quick chat, of course if you don't mind and thare are not conflicts with your private life.
> 
> In the meanwhile I have a question on Letterland. Our children don't speak english, would this prevent admittance to this school?
> 
> We would be moving to Amsterdam because of my job.
> 
> Ciao e grazie ancora.
> Domenico


Hi Domenico,

I'd be more than happy to meet!! I'm usually back in Amsterdam from about 10.30 and am here until 2 before I head back to Almere.

Letterland is lovely and they take a lot of children who don't speak English. A little girl from Kenya who doesn't speak any English just started in my daughter's class, and last term a Finnish girl who also couldn't speak any English started - and they were both 7 years old. I would say probably 40-50% of the children don't have any English, and most of the children are not from an English speaking background. There's not much homework either so less stress for the parents!!!

If you were keen, I'd look at living in Almere (if you don't mind new, modern cities) or in Muiden or Bussum if you prefer something with more character. Muiden in lovely and between Amsterdam and Almere - and is on my bus route from Amsterdam to Almere!!

Let's meet up! Where will you be staying - in what part of Amsterdam? We could meet for coffee perhaps.

Baci e ci sentiamo tramite private message?


----------



## cavokz

Emmis said:


> Hi Domenico,
> 
> I'd be more than happy to meet!! I'm usually back in Amsterdam from about 10.30 and am here until 2 before I head back to Almere.
> Let's meet up! Where will you be staying - in what part of Amsterdam? We could meet for coffee perhaps.


How does the private messaging work? Through this forum or something else? //snip/// 

ciao,
Domenico


----------



## tulliab

*Schools in Netherlands*



Emmis said:


> In the end we decided to send them to an international school in Almere. It's a lot cheaper than the international schools in Amsterdam, is part of a Dutch school, the classes are small and the teachers are incredibly good. Of course, it's not Amsterdam and I have to get on a bus everyday for a journey door to door of at least 45 mins-1hour, but as we're not here forever, it doesn't bother me. Both my children can attend as the classes are from 4 years old. I cannot over-emphasise how great the international department is and both my children love it and are thriving. The teachers are really great and the children are from all over the world. I really do love it!



Hello

My name is Tullia, and we're considering a Job offer for my husband to move to Amsterdam. The problem is the schools for our 3 children (7, 6 and will be 4 years old). We live in Berlin now and we are not used to pay for International Schools. Here they are good and free.
You stated that the International school in Almere is cheaper than in Amstedam (it's still 3800 a year, isn't it?) and in AIMS is very difficult to enter as there is a big waiting list (the fee here is 4400 a year - we have always to multiple for 3 children!!).
Are those figures and your ideas to schools still updated, as your Post was dated 2011.
Many thanks, 
Tullia


----------



## cavokz

Hello Tullia,

we were in your same situation a couple of years ago and had the pleasure to meet Emma and her nice family. Result: we are happily living in Almere since then!

Our children (5 and 8) both attend the international department of the Letterland School of Almere, the one Emma was referring to, with great joy and success. It's not cheap but it's cheaper, the monthly fee (per child) is around 400-450 euro but it is well worth the expense, at that age it's truly a bless for them.

Our topmost priority was that children could enjoy the change, not soffer because of it. Letterland has been simply the best option we could find.

Feel free to contact us privately, in case you need some help 

Kind regards,
Domenico


----------



## tulliab

Dear Domenico

thanks for your reply, so is Almere really good where to live? Quiet , nice? and at 30 min distance from Amsterdam? 

Do your children speak Dutch now, or only English? (They didn't speak English, at the beginning, didn't they)?
Are the flats expensive (we are in 5 in the family), so possibly we look for a 90 sqm ...

so, in your opinion it has been a very good experience...

Ok, if the project of my husband goes further (and gets real), we would be glad to ask you something else privatly.

Grazie
Tullia


----------



## cavokz

Dear Tullia,

yes, yes and yes 

Our children didn't speak english at the beginning but now they do much better than us. They have Dutch courses at school and also have opportunity to play with Dutch mates and friends near home. So no, they don't speak Dutch as nicely as english. Yet.

I don't think you would have any problem in finding a suitable house for five. Almere is way cheaper than Amsterdam. It's not Amsterdam either but lively communities (included the one naturally formed because of the school) are present, if you really don't like taking the train for Ams..

Yes, a very nice experience. Actually a true adventure at the beginning, that requires both of you to think positive, but the risk of not looking behind afterwards is real. And if things go wrong, you can always turn back home.

Feel free to contact Orzabal74, my wife, in case you prefer a woman-to-woman discussion.

Good luck with your projects 

ciao,
Dome


----------



## tulliab

*Towards Amsterdam*



orzabal74 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> we're an Italian couple with 2 children of almost same age (ours are 3 and 6 years old) and since we're seriously thinking about moving to Ams we wonder if you found a good solution to the school problem. It would really help if you could tell us how your search developed. thank you very much, best rgds Marcella




Dear Marcella

I've spoken some months ago on this Forum with Domenico: he suggested me to write to you. We're moving to Amsterdam because of my husband's job. He will start this coming Monday, and the rest of the family will wait untill we'll better understand the Dutch school system. On Friday, we will be there to see some schools (for our 3 children of 7, 6 and 3 years old). 
Is it true that Almere will close? I saw some news in internet... then it seems it will remain open...
Would you recommend this school?
Is it possible to go to a Montessori School (or as it's a Dutch school, we can't go there?). My children speak only Italian and a little German. No English at all.
Thanks a lot for your feed-back, if you want to write private and in Italian, please do it (I don't know how)
Tullia


----------



## c_schuurman

*Moving to Haarlem*

Hello Emmis, 

The way I saw in this forum you are one of the few that really give the answers that we are looking for so, I decided to right to you and maybe get some positive feedbak.
I am a Brazilian woman married to a dutch husband but we live in Brazil for a few years now and we have 2 children and by the time we want to move my oldest will be 7 and my little boy will be 4 years old. 
The decision of moving to holland it's obvious, I want to give them the best education I could ever give.
As both of my kids are ducth (double citizen-Brazilian and ducth), my intention is to apply them to a ranked school at HAARLEM as, that will be the place we will probably be moving in.
I do have a lot of questions but, I cannot fill all of them here, it would not fit

I hear from your posts that the international school for your children was a very good choice as they were very happy (the one at Almere) but, my intention is for my children to study at a dutch school. Are the teachers and the dutch system that frightnen?Are they that cold? I must say, my babies study in very nice and cherrish enviroment here in brazil.

Here in brazil they both study in canadian school so, english wouldn't be a problem (they are not fluent) and dutch well, they have the size of their father so, she does not speak ducth (she is 4 now) but she understands very good and just 2 months on a holiday with her cousins in holland would be in my opinion good enough for her to have the dutch lannguage coming up soon...children catchs languages very quick.

I do speak dutch but not fluent enough as my english.

Do you know any school around HAARLEM? A ranked school...
Does the children need to do a test to be accepted into the ducth school system?
Do they study full time?

I end up righting a book right?? 


Anyway, I did loved yours prompty anwsers to everyone who asked for a light so...


I appreciate your time,

Have a very nice day,

Cristiane Schuurman


----------



## c_schuurman

*Moving to Haarlem*

How come you are moving to Amsterdam?

If you need any more help with anything please drop me a line or you can private message me! And if you need a friend when you get here, please call!

Baci [/QUOTE]



Moving to Haarlem 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Emmis, 

The way I saw in this forum you are one of the few that really give the answers that we are looking for so, I decided to right to you and maybe get some positive feedbak.
I am a Brazilian woman married to a dutch husband but we live in Brazil for a few years now and we have 2 children and by the time we want to move my oldest will be 7 and my little boy will be 4 years old. 
The decision of moving to holland it's obvious, I want to give them the best education I could ever give.
As both of my kids are ducth (double citizen-Brazilian and ducth), my intention is to apply them to a ranked school at HAARLEM as, that will be the place we will probably be moving in.
I do have a lot of questions but, I cannot fill all of them here, it would not fit

I hear from your posts that the international school for your children was a very good choice as they were very happy (the one at Almere) but, my intention is for my children to study at a dutch school. Are the teachers and the dutch system that frightnen?Are they that cold? I must say, my babies study in very nice and cherrish enviroment here in brazil.

Here in brazil they both study in canadian school so, english wouldn't be a problem (they are not fluent) and dutch well, they have the size of their father so, she does not speak ducth (she is 4 now) but she understands very good and just 2 months on a holiday with her cousins in holland would be in my opinion good enough for her to have the dutch lannguage coming up soon...children catchs languages very quick.

I do speak dutch but not fluent enough as my english.

Do you know any school around HAARLEM? A ranked school...
Does the children need to do a test to be accepted into the ducth school system?
Do they study full time?

I end up righting a book right?? 


Anyway, I did loved yours prompty anwsers to everyone who asked for a light so...


I appreciate your time,

Have a very nice day,

Cristiane Schuurman


----------



## c_schuurman

c_schuurman said:


> How come you are moving to Amsterdam?
> 
> If you need any more help with anything please drop me a line or you can private message me! And if you need a friend when you get here, please call!
> 
> Baci


Moving to Haarlem


Hello Baci


I am not too sure how to use this tool as I have never had a forum discussion before so, I hope I am on a correct line here..
I am married to a dutch citizen and I believe for my children, schools in Europe will be way more effective and they are of course ranked the top so, they do deserve the best.
I have heard that Haarlem is a very good area to live (I do not like the idea of living in Amsterdam " too busy"), but, have no idea about primary schools (ranked ones). that's why I start writing in this forum because maybe, someone can give me a direction? I have no interest on registering my children at a international school, to me, should be Dutch school.
Do you know anyone who lives at Haarlem or have any website that I could get in and find schools in that area?


Thanks for your reply!
Cris
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Emmis,

The way I saw in this forum you are one of the few that really give the answers that we are looking for so, I decided to right to you and maybe get some positive feedbak.
I am a Brazilian woman married to a dutch husband but we live in Brazil for a few years now and we have 2 children and by the time we want to move my oldest will be 7 and my little boy will be 4 years old.
The decision of moving to holland it's obvious, I want to give them the best education I could ever give.
As both of my kids are ducth (double citizen-Brazilian and ducth), my intention is to apply them to a ranked school at HAARLEM as, that will be the place we will probably be moving in.
I do have a lot of questions but, I cannot fill all of them here, it would not fit

I hear from your posts that the international school for your children was a very good choice as they were very happy (the one at Almere) but, my intention is for my children to study at a dutch school. Are the teachers and the dutch system that frightnen?Are they that cold? I must say, my babies study in very nice and cherrish enviroment here in brazil.

Here in brazil they both study in canadian school so, english wouldn't be a problem (they are not fluent) and dutch well, they have the size of their father so, she does not speak ducth (she is 4 now) but she understands very good and just 2 months on a holiday with her cousins in holland would be in my opinion good enough for her to have the dutch lannguage coming up soon...children catchs languages very quick.

I do speak dutch but not fluent enough as my english.

Do you know any school around HAARLEM? A ranked school...
Does the children need to do a test to be accepted into the ducth school system?
Do they study full time?

I end up righting a book right??

Anyway, I did loved yours prompty anwsers to everyone who asked for a light so...

I appreciate your time,

Have a very nice day,

Cristiane Schuurman[/QUOTE]


----------



## Londoner06

cavokz said:


> Dear Tullia,
> 
> yes, yes and yes
> 
> Our children didn't speak english at the beginning but now they do much better than us. They have Dutch courses at school and also have opportunity to play with Dutch mates and friends near home. So no, they don't speak Dutch as nicely as english. Yet.
> 
> I don't think you would have any problem in finding a suitable house for five. Almere is way cheaper than Amsterdam. It's not Amsterdam either but lively communities (included the one naturally formed because of the school) are present, if you really don't like taking the train for Ams..
> 
> Yes, a very nice experience. Actually a true adventure at the beginning, that requires both of you to think positive, but the risk of not looking behind afterwards is real. And if things go wrong, you can always turn back home.
> 
> Feel free to contact Orzabal74, my wife, in case you prefer a woman-to-woman discussion.
> 
> Good luck with your projects
> 
> ciao,
> Dome


hello
we want to relocate to holland in few months and we have a 7 year old and a baby,can i ask you some questions please?


----------



## dannbarbery

Based in my Armsterdam experience, You can find about 31 secondary schools in Amsterdam. Many of them follow a special curriculum, based on different pedagogical ideas or religious faiths. You just choose which may find you interesting.


----------

